# Ford 1720 Draft Lever Falls



## BozickA88 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey everyone searches far and wide for a solution to this issue and came up with nothing. The repair manual does not really give a good description of this unit. I am having an issue where my draft lever just falls there is no resistance but the 3 point works just find. This happened all of a sudden one day I never noticed it getting worse until it just would not stay up. Any input would be appreciated on this thanks guys and gals!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy BozickA88,

Good to have you visit the tractor forum. 

The old Ford tractors have friction discs that control the freedom of lift handle movement. But you tractor is a Shibaura-built Ford, and is completely different from the old Fords. See attached parts diagram. I do not see any friction discs in the system. 

The draft control lever went limp very suddenly, which indicates to me that the linkage may have disconnected somewhere. You will have to pull the lift cover to repair. 

The draft control is used primarily for plowing, and not much else. If you are not using your tractor for plowing, you really shouldn't need the draft control. Just leave it in the "down" position. The lift should work normally.


----------



## BozickA88 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ima have to take it all apart and see what's up because we use the 3 point to tow our boat so letting it stay down isn't practical to hold the lever at a mid position. Everything is connected on the outside it seems. I'll snap a picture later tonight.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Before you tear into it, try tightening nut #12 (see diagram on previous post). Remove cotter pin (item #13) before tightening nut. Mark the nut so you can return it to the original position if this doesn't work or causes any problems. Tighten the castle nut one increment at a time and check results with handles.


----------



## BozickA88 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ill will be sure to try the nut sorry for no images been freezing cold here. Gotta get that pin out looks like its been well seated in there. It is also under the fender ill be sure to post up if it works or not, thanks for the suggestion.


----------

